# Do you like yourself?



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 9, 2009)

Quick question, I've been wondering about some furries who don't feel comfortable with themselves; hence, they dress up and hide behind their character. How about you? I'm just taking a poll. Basically, how many of you like yourselves?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 9, 2009)

I have no reason to not like myself. I'm not perfect, I'm just me.

Yay me?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

do I like myself?

do I /love/ myself?

when I'm in my room alone.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 9, 2009)

Furry was an escape for me.

Now I need an escape from my escape.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 9, 2009)

If we didn't like ourselves wouldn't we be on the emo forum?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> Furry was an escape for me.
> 
> Now I need an escape from my escape.



reality.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> If we didn't like ourselves wouldn't we be on the emo forum?


 
Oh, hey. He's back.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like _parts_ of me. For example, I think I have an excellent sense of humor, but I really, really do not like the way I look.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree that I like myself.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> If we didn't like ourselves wouldn't we be on the emo forum?


 Hi :3


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 9, 2009)

I like me.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2009)

No I don't much like myself. I used to be ok I suppose, but now I suck.


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 9, 2009)

I like me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hi :3



o hai. still mad?

dont hate yourself now.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2009)

In the quest for self-improvement, there are often phases in which I find myself not quite up to par with my expectations. Eventually, through the progressions of hard work, dedication, and continual drive for that which is held so dear, I often take it upon myself to reflect upon my path. The places I've been line my life with experience and learning to serve as a guide to the world ahead with all its unknown just waiting to be unveiled.

In the end, I realize not that I am unable to achieve my goal,  but that my goal is forever taking two steps forward for every one I take after it. When I look back to what I've accomplished and done, I see myself far better than I was and still with so many steps left to take. In these instances, I am unable to be displeased with myself in anyway.



I often wonder what makes people upset with their own predicament. Usually, I believe this to be simply because they have stopped walking and are watching everyone pass them by.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 9, 2009)

Like myself as I am, wouldn't change for anything besides health reasons (so yes, one day my fascination with slapping cream cheese on everything is going to have to go  ).


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> o hai. still mad?
> 
> dont hate yourself now.


 Wait what.
I'm not mad.
I still love you :c


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> No I don't much like myself. I used to be ok I suppose, but now I suck.



I am RAINBOWLICIOUSLY AMAZING.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Wait what.
> I'm not mad.
> I still love you :c



:3
no hate on this end.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :3
> no hate on this end.


 but no love either :c


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> but no love either :c



:/ love is defined many ways. just because it isnt one way doesnt mean it isnt another.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ love is defined many ways. just because it isnt one way doesnt mean it isnt another.


 but it's the end of snuggles and we'll never be together forever now :c


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes I most certainly do. 

Love, even.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> but it's the end of snuggles and we'll never be together forever now :c



>:/ good lord. it was a one week internet date.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Like myself as I am, wouldn't change for anything besides health reasons (so yes, one day my fascination with slapping cream cheese on everything is going to have to go  ).


 
I feel sorry for you.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ good lord. it was a one week internet date.


 Two even.
You have short memory.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Two even.
> You have short memory.



lol I even forgot who you were.

derp. 

rememeber?


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, I think other people seem to like me more than I like myself. I am getting better at liking myself I suppose, but it is tricky sometimes.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> lol I even forgot who you were.
> 
> derp.
> 
> rememeber?


 :c
You turned out not to have a penis.
I did.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> :c
> You turned out not to have a penis.
> I did.



and you turned out not having a vagina.

though if I had a penis I would date you.
er... if I was the right age. and gay.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> and you turned out not having a vagina.
> 
> though if I had a penis I would date you.
> er... if I was the right age. and gay.


But
that's
.
If I was Bill Gates and you were my daughter, I'd probably give you money, too.

Also I'm going op so I'll have one eventually.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But
> that's
> .
> If I was Bill Gates and you were my daughter, I'd probably give you money, too.
> ...



original poster?
sorry that doesnt make babies.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> original poster?
> sorry that doesnt make babies.


Two lesbians doesn't make babies either :I

Besides you said you can't have periods so :3c


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm just fine with myself.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol lesbian penis posers


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol lesbian penis posers


 lol immature bi femboi


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Two lesbians doesn't make babies either :I
> 
> Besides you said you can't have periods so :3c



>:/ my periods last about 2 days. sometimes I have them. kinda. 

>:3 but I have biotechnology on my side.

*SCIENCE*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ my periods last about 2 days. sometimes I have them. kinda.
> 
> >:3 but I have biotechnology on my side.
> 
> *SCIENCE*


Wait did you go out with Ratte


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Wait did you go out with Ratte



I am ahead of ratte. I have already taken 2 biotechnology courses and will take my third next semester, then my fourth, then I will work at Covance or Tgen.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I am ahead of ratte. I have already taken 2 biotechnology courses and will take my third next semester, then my fourth, then I will work at Covance or Tgen.


 But you didn't answer my question :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But you didn't answer my question :/



no. ratte is jailbait.
plus I have no attraction to her.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> no. ratte is jailbait.
> plus I have no attraction to her.


 but I'm jailbait too
and we went out anyways
you didn't seem to care


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> but I'm jailbait too
> and we went out anyways
> you didn't seem to care



>:/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/


 say something :[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 9, 2009)

You like a little abuse don't you Francis?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> say something :[



>:/ niggers.


I love yourself.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> You like a little abuse don't you Francis?


Yeah I'm bottom.
Only
I'm not really into sex.
So.



Zrcalo said:


> >:/ niggers.
> 
> 
> I love yourself.


 Whoa that's confusing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> You like a little abuse don't you Francis?



hurry up and date him for me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hurry up and date him for me.


 Ew I have standards
Ever since I went out with you :3c


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 9, 2009)

uhhhm.... on the topic that was intended...
actually i'm becoming less and less comfortable as being a furry, so its the other way around then what you asked 
I dont really hide behind my character, just use it to escape reality for a bit :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ew I have standards
> Ever since I went out with you :3c



>:/ so you only want to date pedos who like to rape and kill?

oh and I'm beginning to hate myself now.

I dont need more cops on my ass.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ew I have standards


Prolly better looking then you :3


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

This thread sucks


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> This thread sucks



Do I like myself?

this thread sucks.
because.
everyone sucks.
sucks sucks sucks.

nipples.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 9, 2009)

More than like,LOVE!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2009)

I drew my real self all the time before I drew my fursona.
I just got bored of drawing people.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Do I like myself?
> 
> this thread sucks.
> because.
> ...



Yooouuuu made this thread suck >:c

And francis

god shut up augh


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> Yooouuuu made this thread suck >:c
> 
> And francis
> 
> god shut up augh



I already know this.

anyway, on with the thread. 

I used to like myself, but I am unsure of that right now. I would probably change my EGO to overpower my ID.


----------



## Beta Link (Dec 9, 2009)

I do believe I am _quite_ fond of myself.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 9, 2009)

i like everything about myself... except for my adam's apple


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 9, 2009)

Every time I feel good about myself I suddenly feel shitty for being so stuck up... 

But then after a while I feel better because I was pissed at myself which makes me not stuck up, and then I start to feel good about myself again... which makes me stuck up. 

Now I hate myself for being so goddamn confusing.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2009)

I hate myself.  Being a furry doesn't have anything to do with it, though.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I hate myself.  Being a furry doesn't have anything to do with it, though.



This pretty much.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm comfortable with myself, even though I am a bit self-concious about my looks. I have some issues that I need to work out--social anxiety, depression, et al--but they don't get in the way of my self-esteem, generally.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 9, 2009)

In all honesty I hate myself, for a variety of reasons. =) Being a furry doesn't cover anything up for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm pretty content with myself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2009)

meh


----------



## darzoz (Dec 9, 2009)

I like me, all of me but my acne. And no, I don't hide behinde a fursona or any thing like it. I hide behinde dyed black straightend hair, and my hoodies hood.


----------



## astolpho (Dec 10, 2009)

'Course!  I'm rad.


----------



## Blitz (Dec 10, 2009)

Do I like myslef?
No,I love myself!! I can't live a day without me.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

If you're taking a poll, why did you not make this a poll?


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope, mainly cause I am a furry :[


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 10, 2009)

[ego]Of course I like myself. After all, I'm flawless. [/ego]


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

I like myself, definitely.  I will admit that I more often have problems liking myself too much rather than too little, I can be overconfident.  But I'm usually able to avoid it


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 10, 2009)

I like myself okay. I'm not overly prideful and I know I have flaws. Born to die alone type guy but I'm cool with that. It's mainly other people I have problems with. Not that I hate them, just better off without them.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to hate myself, but now I'm okay with me. My friends really helped me with my self-esteem.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 10, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I used to hate myself, but now I'm okay with me. My friends really helped me with my self-esteem.


Huh, I'm just the opposite. My friends took what little self-esteem I had and
stomped it into the ground. As a result, the only way I could like myself was
to not care what others thought. Turned me into quite the humble little wolfie.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 10, 2009)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> Quick question, I've been wondering about some furries who don't feel comfortable with themselves; hence, they dress up and hide behind their character. How about you? I'm just taking a poll. Basically, how many of you like yourselves?


Poll w/o a poll = FAIL.

I'm perfectly comfortable with myself.  Would I like to fly, teleport at will and otherwise be 100% totally awesome?  Uh, yeah!  But that hardly means that I'm not comfortable in my own skin.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 10, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Prolly better looking then you :3


 K, post pictures so I can judge that :V


----------



## Barak (Dec 10, 2009)

Dude...If i hate myself,how i'm going to love the worlds ?!

So yeah,i like myself X3


----------



## Yrr (Dec 10, 2009)

Furries: Embrace who you are...

By pretending to be something different.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes I do like myself.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

If I were randydarkshade, I'd like myself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

I am biologically predisposed on a very fundamental level toward liking myself.


----------



## Linzys (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd say I'm rather awesome.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> If I were randydarkshade, I'd like myself.



. I don't entirely like the way I look, but I like who I am as a person.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I am biologically predisposed on a very fundamental level toward liking myself.



Erm, simple terms please? o.o


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> .
> 
> Erm, simple terms please? o.o


  Genetically programmed for self-preservation, which takes at least some sense of self-worth.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

I am a Narcissist I love myself.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 10, 2009)

I love myself, when I'm in a good mood. :>


----------



## Attaman (Dec 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am a Narcissist I love myself.


Ah yes, narcissism.  I'd be one if it weren't for the fact that I knew there were areas I'm lacking (I don't think I'll ever beat my procrastination habits, for instance).  Nothing wrong with a healthy bit of narcissism, much better than the opposite.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## The Fitz (Dec 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What the fuck is this shit?



Apparently, there's a lack of good discussion topics, so we all just decided to re-phrase the same sentence over and over again.


But if you must know, yeah, I like myself...


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Dec 10, 2009)

I like myself.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 10, 2009)

Whoaaaaaaa, lots of narcissism now.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What the fuck is this shit?


Pretty much what I'm thinking.
I mean, god, they're _furries_. Still.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

Who's leg do I have to hump to get a dry martini around here >:[

Oh and it doesn't matter if you like yourself, I still hate you >:C


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Ah yes, narcissism.  I'd be one if it weren't for the fact that I knew there were areas I'm lacking (I don't think I'll ever beat my procrastination habits, for instance).  Nothing wrong with a healthy bit of narcissism, much better than the opposite.


Indeed nothign wrong with being self assured.


----------



## Seas (Dec 10, 2009)

This thread needs a poll.

Also, I'm fine with myself.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Who's leg do I have to hump to get a dry martini around here >:[
> 
> Oh and it doesn't matter if you like yourself, I still hate you >:C



you can hump my leg.
my.. third leg.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

PPSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I'm fucking awesome, I love myself, and so does everyone else 8)


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> PPSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I'm fucking awesome, I love myself, and so does everyone else 8)



I HATE YOURSELF


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a sadomasochistic narcissist.
I show my love for myself by telling myself how worthless I am and burning myself with lit cigarettes.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I HATE YOURSELF



oh yeah you know just how I like it


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

I HATE MY SELF CAN I BORROW SOMEONES SHOTGUN PLEASE


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 10, 2009)

Once I finish getting back into shape, and start my work with dolphins, I'm going to LOVE myself.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 10, 2009)

I like myself. I don't love myself but I am very pleased about how I turned out.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you can hump my leg.
> my.. third leg.


 
but thats a penis...am I suppose to kick it or chop it off with a knife?



xXpuertonicoXx said:


> I HATE MY SELF CAN I BORROW SOMEONES SHOTGUN PLEASE


 
No need friend, I could always do some target practice with mine :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't like myself much, and by that, I mean I'm pretty much on a road to self-hatred.

Yaaaay.

inb4 ratte go kill yourself


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Ratte said:


> inb4 ratte go kill yourself



Why don't you choke yourself on my dick


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> I HATE MY SELF CAN I BORROW SOMEONES SHOTGUN PLEASE



I FUCKING LOVE YOURSELF CAN I RAPE YOU


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I don't like myself much, and by that, I mean I'm pretty much on a road to self-hatred.
> 
> Yaaaay.
> 
> inb4 ratte go kill yourself



RATTE.
can I kill you for yourself?

coat hangers.

oh I love you. :3

beetles.


----------



## Neothumper (Dec 10, 2009)

I like... I like me. My wife likes me. My customers like me. 'Cause I'm the real article. What you see is what you get. 

i also like john hughes movies


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why don't you choke yourself on my dick


 
lol just make sure its actually big enough to kill otherwise she'll be asking if its in already


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol just make sure its actually big enough to kill otherwise she'll be asking if its in already



because.
that person has.
a pussy.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol just make sure its actually big enough to kill otherwise she'll be asking if its in already



I don't want to brag


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't want to brag


 
You know you want to cause the moment those furfags know you got something they are going to raep the shit out of you or vice versa if you like it that way XP


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> You know you want to cause the moment those furfags know you got something they are going to raep the shit out of you or vice versa if you like it that way XP



Well yeah that is why I don't want to brag


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well yeah that is why I don't want to brag


 
lol but I thought you went that way, wow I've learned something new today :O


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol but I thought you went that way, wow I've learned something new today :O



Well I mean I'm gay

but furries are disgusting I don't want my glorious penis going anywhere near those nasty faggots


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well I mean I'm gay
> 
> but furries are disgusting I don't want my glorious penis going anywhere near those nasty faggots


 
Makes sense ^^


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

I humor myself. Generally speaking I appreciate myself's existance. On certain occasions, oh god yes do I like myself. 

That said, I like shiny things more XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 11, 2009)

I do think I'm hot stuff when I look in the mirror.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 11, 2009)

I, for the record, am fucking awesome.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Dec 11, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I, for the record, am fucking awesome.



Yes. Yes you are. 

How is Awesome in bed by the way? I hear Awesome's pretty good at..that...


----------



## Carenath (Dec 11, 2009)

Short answer, yes.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2009)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> How is Awesome in bed by the way? I hear Awesome's pretty good at..that...



Yeah, well, I don't like to brag.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Dec 11, 2009)

Meh, I hate myself.  I think I was born in the wrong time and wrong body.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I better like myself. I have a whole life to live as my "self". lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, I do.  :3


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 11, 2009)

yeup.  although my "fursona" is pretty much me so she wouldnt be too good of an escape..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 11, 2009)

I like a part or two, I hate the rest ^^


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 11, 2009)

kind of?

I mean I guess I'd make out with myself if I had a clone


----------



## Ackslawsin (Dec 11, 2009)

I like myself as it is suitable to be.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 11, 2009)

nope.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep.  I like myself.

Have no choice. It's the only me I get , and there's no proof of anything afterwards.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to not really like myself, but I've come to realize u always wake up wiff yrself so love yrself, live in pain or die, so I'm choosing the former X3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2009)

Hellivina_Khaos said:


> I think I was born in the wrong time



I feel this way sometimes.  I should have been born in the 1920s.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

I currently like myself.
though alot of people here think they were born in the wrong time, in my past lives I already was there. hence, I dont care to go back.

but I enjoy old things.
they are better made than new things.
except old people.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> past lives


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 11, 2009)

I absolutely love myself. Then again I love being me. There is no one else I'd rather be.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I absolutely love myself. Then again I love being me. There is no one else I'd rather be.


You but with an additional $1.0mil USD in your bank account?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You but with an additional $1.0mil USD in your bank account?



Nope...just me with the five bucks that I have in my bank account.

I know of many girls who seem to value money. But money does not equal happiness. If it did why are so many rich people drugged up all the time?

I don't play the lottery for a reason. I don't fancy the idea of being super rich.


----------



## Dracarth (Dec 11, 2009)

I love myself very much, except i'd rather a dragon body and mate.

I wish others were like me.

I respect anyone and everyone who has a passion is dedicated and loyal. Honorable.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 11, 2009)

Dracarth said:


> I love myself very much, except i'd rather a dragon body and mate.
> 
> I wish others were like me.


Liking yourself, or wanting to be a Dragon and have a Dragon Mate?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd much rather be male.
but with more money I can


----------



## selkie (Dec 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I feel this way sometimes.  I should have been born in the 1920s.



Ditto.


Except the racism part would kinda suck, seeing as most of my friends aren't white. D:


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 11, 2009)

i like myself, i have ADD but attribute that to why i am who i am as it means ones brain works differently and i believe it accounts for my creativity. i wish i was a little thinner but looking at family video and photos makes me realize i was always a bit big boned and my sister was always a twig.

i only hate myself when i deal with PMS because i can be a downright bitch and i don't mean it but cannot help it :C
at least when i saw a specialist on AD(H)D he told me that PMS is worse for those who have it and that i honestly cannot control how i feel so its not my fault for being a bitch C:


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> at least when i saw a specialist on AD(H)D he told me that PMS is worse for those who have it and that i honestly cannot control how i feel so its not my fault for being a bitch C:



lol!!
:/ I dont get PMS. and I only get ADHD when I dont sleep and load up on caffiene. 

THEN IM JUMPING OFF THE BLOODY WALLS WHEE!


----------



## Sabian (Dec 11, 2009)

I like myself very much, I love what i do and how I think. The only thing I don't like about myself is some weight, but I am loosing that and will be in love with myself this summer. For the first time ever I wont be self concious about taking my shirt off, I will be built.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> But money does not equal happiness. If it did why are so many rich people drugged up all the time?



Because drugs are what equal happiness, silly. 8)



selkie said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Except the racism part would kinda suck, seeing as most of my friends aren't white. D:



Yeah, that would be pretty awful, since I'm gay and my boyfriend is black. |:


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 11, 2009)

Hellivina_Khaos said:


> Meh, I hate myself. I think I was born in the wrong time and wrong body.


 Hey you look kinda sane.

Okay well maybe not.
But you don't go with the flow.
Which is obviously crazy, just saying.

So you're okay I guess.
Which is good.

We should start a self hate group.
Hey Ratte you can come too :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I am a blessing to you all. I love myself and you all should love me (not too much mind you no homo) I am the patron saint of being way too cool.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think I am a blessing to you all. I love myself and you all should love me (not too much mind you no homo) I am the patron saint of being way too cool.



... quoth the dude who tags himself "Resident Douchebag"



Oh, and I wish I had been born about 1923.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> ... quoth the dude who tags himself "Resident Douchebag".


 Why not eh? I know I rule :V


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually right now I kind of don't know what to think about myself


----------



## Qoph (Dec 11, 2009)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  Depends on my mood.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 11, 2009)

eh, ive seen better


----------



## Olivitree (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm getting there slowly but surely, I WILL LOVE MYSELF!! I've come to like my personality and my face but I think drop a stone or two in weight and tone up and I'm there! w00t clothes I want to wear here I come!


----------



## TDK (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn, such a lack of happy campers 'round here :I. Me personally, I don't love myself because me loving another dude, even if it was me is pretty gay, but I would definitely have a drink with myself and paint the town red :J


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 12, 2009)

i like my self and i dont really care what people think of me i have pride in what i do and who i am


----------



## Ruhki (Dec 12, 2009)

I like myself. I'm not perfect by any means but my flaws make me me.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 12, 2009)

Ruhki said:


> I like myself. I'm not perfect by any means but my flaws make me me.



did you get that from a book im almost sure iv heard that before


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 12, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> did you get that from a book im almost sure iv heard that before



ein, your siggy and title made me lawl.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2009)

right now i hate myself.

gotta love being bipolar


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 12, 2009)

I am really really beginning to not like myself currently. I'm starting to teeter on the verge of insanity and I'm really trying very very hard to keep a good business attitude with my art and such, but as of late it's all decaying into a gigantic mass of fecal matter which I will fling at people.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 12, 2009)

Holy crap! Didn't expect these many replies! Well, thanks, everyone! Now I know what to pray for! I'm glad many of you like yourselves, because it's tough to go through life with no self-esteem. It's hard to do anything without it. So, anway, thanks again!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 12, 2009)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> Holy crap! Didn't expect these many replies! Well, thanks, everyone! Now I know what to pray for! I'm glad many of you like yourselves, because it's tough to go through life with no self-esteem. It's hard to do anything without it. So, anway, thanks again!


 Yeah but people who like themselves are overconfident cock douches.
While people who hate themselves are whiny attention-whoring emos.

It's a win/win situation.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm way more confident with myself since I've had my hair cut short. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 12, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Yeah but people who like themselves are overconfident cock douches.
> While people who hate themselves are whiny attention-whoring emos.
> 
> It's a win/win situation.



Ah, so black-and-white we are.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

I really like myself at the moment. I used to be really quiet and hide the real me from everyone but over the last couple of years (since I played a few shows as the lead guitarist/singer in my band for my music course at school) Ive become far more self confident and am now really open with who i am with the only thing which no one knows yet is that im a furry but that only because im just become one over the last week or so.


----------



## gitsie (Dec 12, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> i like everything about myself... except for my adam's apple


me too! But Im a girl so it's weird.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

gitsie said:


> me too! But Im a girl so it's weird.



Me too. I've looked it up and it isn't important, but I can be self-concious of it, even if no one notices.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2009)

Wear a collar ;D Problem solved


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I'm way more confident with myself since I've had my hair cut short. I'm not sure why.



because you look like a dude maybe

uh sure i guess


----------



## gitsie (Dec 12, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Me too. I've looked it up and it isn't important, but I can be self-concious of it, even if no one notices.


Wow some one else! Gosh I hate it, not so much in real life but in pictures its noticeable. I was watching (Maury?) and they had the transgender people on there and they have this thing called a trachea shave to get rid of adam's apples, I seriously thought about it but you can like die...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> because you look like a dude maybe
> 
> uh sure i guess



Can you just go away for a while? ;__;


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

there are alot of times that I don't like myself


----------



## Fructus (Dec 12, 2009)

I hate my guts, in a happy cheerful way ofc.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't like anything about me. Everybody tells me I'm cute or hansom and stuff, but I don't see it.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure, it's who I am.

But just not enough to acutally be proud of anything.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm very proud of who I am and the fact that i can support my family. This extra personna is merely an extension of myself as myself. A nd the reason for it is simple, my friends and I used to D&D alot and i miss that escape from reality. Plus, this way iI have the semblance of a social life.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 13, 2009)

I mainly like myself. But I cant stand the people around me...


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 13, 2009)

Short answer: Lol no.
Long answer: CRAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

I like being me, which is furry. but i hate faking myself around the school. the real me is just like my fursona, calm and i keep to myself, but around school i have to be loud and stupid to have any friends, and no one at my school is a furry, or at least will come out and say it, i dont have to guts to say it to anyone.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd say i like my self, its not like i want to hide my self with a fursona, it's more like i just fucking love cats and want to be one.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2009)

mental or physical self?
physical, i really don care
mental, i think im a ass


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 13, 2009)

WolfTailz said:


> I mainly like myself. But I cant stand the people around me...



"No matter who you are, everyone else is an asshole."


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

mental self: grouchy old guy who respects people who respect him and wants all the wiggers and weaboos to get of his lawn and leave him alone

physical self: 18 year old irish bastard who needs to lose some weight and stop shaving


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 13, 2009)

I know what that's like, man. Have you made any friends in the fandom? Maybe you don't have to fake yourself at school if you have furry friends here?...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why don't you choke yourself on my dick



Why don't you do that to mine >:c


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Why don't you do that to mine >:c



It's too big I wouldn't even be able to get it into my mouth


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> I know what that's like, man. Have you made any friends in the fandom? Maybe you don't have to fake yourself at school if you have furry friends here?...




No not really. For the most part Ive only succeeded in pissing people off


----------



## Solinuas (Dec 13, 2009)

I hate myself, but i live with it.


----------

